# Jessem Mast -R- Slide miter gage for router table.



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anybody have one of these?

Looks like it could replace a coping sled.

Any thoughts?

Regards,

Herb


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Timmberman said:


> Does anybody have one of these?
> 
> Looks like it could replace a coping sled.
> 
> ...


Hi Herb - I've never heard of it and apparently google hasn't either. Do you have a link?
Knee jerk says you don't really need a miter guage on the table. I've only tried to use a miter guage a couple of times on the router table and found it more hinderance than help but maybe Jessum has a new idea.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Herb,

I javen't heard of anyone using the MAST-R-SLIDE as a coping sled but I seem to remember Bill (TwoSkies57) installing a Mite-R-Slide by JessEm to an Incra table for that functionality.

Bill, am I speaking correctly?

Jim


----------



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry.

MITE_R_SLIDE miter gauge. 


herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Herb...

BigJimAK is right about my having installed one as part of my RT and Incra LS fence system. I replaced the OE mitre only because I felt it was not rigid enough and tended to give me fits when I went to slide it along to make dovetails etc.. 
After having set mine up (which most said couldn't be done, and turned out to be quite easy) I now have an extremely rigid sliding miter. It runs within .005 +/- the length of the entire run. Not to shabby. It is consistant from point to point. In other words, the amount of runout at a given point along its track remains the same regardless of how many times I measure or reposition the slide. 

I don't however don't think you can replace a good coping sled with this set up unless you are willing to make considerable modifications or jig(s) to add on. I've included a few pics for ya. take a look and if you have any quesitons, I'll be happy to help if I can..

bill


----------



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

Bill,
That's it. It looks well built and heavy duty. What I liked is that it is guided off the fence , rather than the slot of the track.

There seems to be two schools of thought (I am a novice ) about coping sleds. 

Wood haven runs off the table slot-----While the Woodpecker runs off ( is guided by) the touching of the fence.

I talked to the wood haven owner and he said he likes his in practice, but fully understands the concept of being guided off the fence. He opinion I believe is that it does not really work as well as it should.

Anyway,form what you say, I still will need a coping sled.

I hind sight, would you have purchased the Jessem product or the Woodhaven coping sled.

Thanks and regards,

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well Herb, If I had to be honest about it, I'd really have to think about it. IT works fantastically for things like box joints and dovetails used in conjunction with the Incra fence. Superior by far than the original equipment sled Incra provides...yet, now knowing its limitations given the kind of work I like to do, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh maybe, probably,, most likely not.. *L* 

I have been working on a jig for making miters using the slider..The unit itself comes with a fantastic miter guage (very accurate) and If I can use this to cut multiple pieces at the same time in some fashion, I would have to say absolutely yes, I would..

I can't speak for the woodhaven sled, but I do have the Woodpeckers coping sled and have to say its a great lil sled..with one caviot, You are limited by the depth of the guide that rides along the fence.. Set up is easy and thorough. Securely holding your work piece down! Which for me is a biggie.. the work around for this would be for me to install a mitre bar to the bottom of the sled (easily done) and then make use of the mitre slot on my table...

Either way I don't think you could go wrong with either the Woodhaven or Woodpeckers sled. If you read around the forum regarding coping sleds, there are a ton of them out there and many of them work quite well. 

I know, I know, so many choices, so little time


----------

